# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  ضروري لكل الأعضااااء ...مهم جدا ً...

## Hussain.T

*إخواني أخواتي الأعزاء**احذركم من برنامج* *Download accelerator

هذا**البرنامج أحبه الناس كثيرا ولكن الكل لا يعرف من اين اصدار هذا البرنامج**حيث* *أنه مصنع من قبل اسرائيل و ان اسرائيل تتجسس علينا به**حيث أنك أذا نظرت الى**الأتفاقية التى توافق عليها فى بداية تنزيل البرنامج* *أنظر معى جيداً و خد**بالك من المكتوب باللون الاحمر**



والنسخة الحديثة**::



هذا البرنامج من السهل جدا كسر حمايته**وهو الوحيد الذي**كلما نزل منه الاصدار الجديد تجد الكراك معه بدون اي تعب**ومتوفرا في جميع* *مواقع الكراكات**نحن متحالفون مع بعض فارجو ممن لديه البرنامج يقوم بالواجب**وانتم تعرفون ما هو الواجب علينا اتجاه الحقراء**امثالهم**وارجو نشر رسالتي لجميع المنتديات التي تعرفونها**ولكم جزيل**الشكر مني**إخواني**إلى مستعملي** ( download accelerator ) 

علمت ان* *يوجد هناك مفتاح في المسجل** Key Registry مثل الهاكرز**يربطك مباشرة الي**إسرائيل قبحهم الله**و المفتاح هو اسمه guide.walla.co.il* *يجب عليك**مسحه فورا**طريقه مسحه**ابدأ او* *start

تشغيل او** run 

تكتب الامر** regedit 

ثم افتح هذا**HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE 

ثم**اختار هذا* *SOFTWARE\

ثم اختار هذا** SpeedBit\

ثم اختار هذا** Download Accelerator\

ثم هذا** NoTrigger\

ثم** Always 

ثم تبحث عن هذا**المفتاح وتحذفguide.walla.co.il**وهنا تنتهى من الصله بينك و بين**اسرائيل**احببت ان اعلمكم لتستفيدوا منه و انا جربت و فعلا وجدت هذا المفتاح**و حذفته**الرجاء تحذير كافة المواقع العربية* *والاسلامية**

**************
منقول للفائدة**ودمتم بألف خير*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلموووووووووووو أخووووي عالتنبيه

----------


## hope

*مشكور اخوي على التنبيه* 


*يعطيك الف عافيه* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

مشكووور 

يعطيك الف عاافيه ع التنبيه

----------

